# Evaporust.... reuseable?



## Charlie5791 (Feb 21, 2012)

I had NO idea where to put this as far as which topic area, but….

I just used evaporust for the first time to derust some plane parts for a Primus 703P I'm restoring.

WONDERFUL stuff. I now have a small tray of evaporust that looks as clean as when I poured it. Can you just dump it back in the jug and use it again? Does it become less effective from sitting out for a day and a half doing its thing on rusty parts?

Or do you have to toss it?


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

It does start to lose it's effectiveness, but yes you can reuse. I try to just pour off the clear supernatant fluid and leave the sludge behind. I don't bother trying to filter every drop.


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

Evaporust is reusable many times over-one of its best qualities. I've got some that is so black, you'd think it wouldn't work any more, but still does. Takes a bit longer, but same results. Probably been used ten times or so.

To get the best life, filter it as you put it back in the jug.

Edit: When filtering, I do what DrDirt does. I let it settle, then pour off the top stuff and filter that. I don't worry about the sludge, either. I tried filtering all of it the first few times, but the sludge just clogged up the filter and took way too much time.


----------



## CyberDyneSystems (May 29, 2012)

Yep! It's amazing. One jug lasts a Loooooonnnng time!


----------



## haskins (Jan 4, 2015)

I found the degree of blackness of evaporust to be pretty proportional to its performance. At some point it does stop doing anything. It says it leaves a rust inhibiting film/layer but I found that is only good for the short term (days) before surface rust starts re-developing. I compared it to the electrolysis method (12 V charger, baking-soda solution with sacrificial iron) last year. Evaporust won hands down in terms of effectiveness, speed, and messiness. I did start using the electrolysis before the evaporust though just to save money (I had a lot of big rusty parts).


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

Reusable over and over and over and over… until it just plain stops working. It does slow down as it starts to reach the end of it's usefulness though, so it starts taking longer and longer to work (until it doesn't).. I keep an old plastic one gallon paint can filled with the stuff out in the garage, with a wire basket inside to make dunking stuff easier to retrieve, and need to dump/refill maybe once a year or so depending on how rusty the stuff I used it on was.

I've even made a temporary tank, de-rusted some pretty large pieces, then just poured the stuff back in the can when done and continued using. Also works better if it's warm.. cooler temps slow down the reaction. You can also reconstitute it if you leave it out and it evaporates down.. just add water. Also a great way to 'stretch' it out.. you can mix it with more water to get more volume if needed. Really some amazing stuff for being completely non-toxic and mess free.

Cheers,
Brad

PS: I also use electrolysis a lot, particularly on really large pieces.. but I just absolutely hate the mess it makes, so I try to use Evaporust whenever feasible.


----------



## OSU55 (Dec 14, 2012)

Do the filtering as described, and put the used evaporust in a separate container - no sense in contaminating the unused product. Just add in new as needed to cover the parts.


----------



## johnstoneb (Jun 14, 2012)

+1 OSU55 I think adding new as makeup may help renew the used also.


----------

